# voir la TV sur performa 6300



## durant45 (1 Mars 2005)

bonjour

J'ai un performa 6300 avec OS 8.6 installé. Il disqpose d'un Tuner TV, mais je n'ai pas de logiciel pour en profiter.
Que dois je utiliser, puis je faire de l'acquisition video avec ?


----------



## mad'doc (1 Mars 2005)

Il y a les softs fournis avec le CD original. De mémoire, c'est TunerTV mais je ne suis plus sûr du tout 
Par contre, j'avais essayé et c'est une galère pas possible pour trouver le canal de chaque chaine... La fonction de recherche automatique ne donnait rien et le réglage manuel est trop complexe.

Je suis en plein dans les anciens OS en ce moment (mais pas aujourd'hui), je remettrai le CD de mon Performa dans un lecteur et je te donnerai les noms des softs utiles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Il y a les softs fournis avec le CD original. De mémoire, c'est TunerTV mais je ne suis plus sûr du tout
> Par contre, j'avais essayé et c'est une galère pas possible pour trouver le canal de chaque chaine... La fonction de recherche automatique ne donnait rien et le réglage manuel est trop complexe.
> 
> Je suis en plein dans les anciens OS en ce moment (mais pas aujourd'hui), je remettrai le CD de mon Performa dans un lecteur et je te donnerai les noms des softs utiles.



Le soft Apple est composé d'une extension (démarrage vidéo je crois) et d'une application (Lecteur Vidéo Apple).

Pour le règlage manuel des canaux, il faut connaitre le N° de canal des chaines dans ta région, règler la norme TV sur sécam, et si la version du logiciel que tu as le propose, règler la norme vidéo sur "système L", puis choisir le N° de canal correspondant à la chaine voulue.

EDIT : si tu ne connais pas les N° de canaux, tu les cherches en partant des premiers N°, ils ne sont pas dans le haut généralement. Le réglage fin ne sert que si la position par défaut ne donne pas une image parfaite, mais ne sert pas pour la recherche. Toutes les chaines sont en UHF, sauf Canal+ normalement en VHF.


----------



## durant45 (3 Mars 2005)

OK merci


----------



## mad'doc (8 Mars 2005)

Le soft est bien Lecteur vidéo Apple et l'extension est Démarrage vidéo.
Bien vu, Pascal77 
Au besoin, je peux te les envoyer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2005)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Le soft est bien Lecteur vidéo Apple et l'extension est Démarrage vidéo.
> Bien vu, Pascal77
> Au besoin, je peux te les envoyer.



Merci, pas besoin, la télé fonctionne parfaitement sur le 5500 de mon fils


----------



## mad'doc (9 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Merci, pas besoin, la télé fonctionne parfaitement sur le 5500 de mon fils


C'était pour durant45, la proposition


----------



## durant45 (11 Mars 2005)

je les avais sur le CD et je les ai aussi trouvé sur le site d'apple


----------



## Langellier (25 Août 2006)

durant45 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> J'ai un performa 6300 avec OS 8.6 installé. Il disqpose d'un Tuner TV, mais je n'ai pas de logiciel pour en profiter.
> Que dois je utiliser, puis je faire de l'acquisition video avec ?


Bonjour
Je ressuscite un sujet qui date de plusieurs mois : La télé sur un performa sous syst 7.5.
(Comme quoi la recherche ça marche  .
J'ai un performa 6200 sur lequelle la télé fonctionne parfaitement. 
Mais j'ai reçu récemment une carte apple 1994 avec un tuner Philips. J'ai essayé de l'utiliser sur un performa 6400 doté de l'extension Démarrage vidéo et du logiciel Lecteur vidéo comme il est dit plus haut. J'ai branché mon antenne TV. Et je me suis dit que cela devait fonctionner... Et bien non. J'ai le message suivant :
"Lecteur vidéo Apple n'a pas trouvé le matériel vidéo requis. Assurez-vous que votre ordinateur est doté des options de réception vidéo..."
Que manque-t-il ?
par aillleurs, j'ai cru voir que ces deux logiciels vidéo apple n'existaient qu'avec le syst 7.  Quels logiciels sont nécessaire sous syst 8, voire 9 ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2006)

Ce n'est pas un probl&#232;me de logiciel, les cartes Tuner TV et acquisition vid&#233;o des 5400/5500/6400/6500 ne sont pas compatibles avec les 52x0/62x0/53x0/63x0. En effet, sur les plus r&#233;cents, ce sont des ports de type PCI &#224; la connectique particuli&#232;re qui recoivent ces mat&#233;riels, alors que sur les plus anciens, ce sont des d&#233;clinaisons des ports PDS. Il en va de m&#234;me pour les cartes modem ou ethernet CS pour les plus anciens et CS2 pour les plus r&#233;cents. Seulement pour ces derni&#232;res, elles ont &#233;t&#233; d&#233;tromp&#233;es diff&#233;remment, ce qui malheureusement n'a pas &#233;t&#233; le cas pour les cartes Tuner TV et Acquisition vid&#233;o, dont le protocole &#224; chang&#233;, mais qui ont gard&#233; exactement le m&#234;me connecteur..


----------



## Langellier (25 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un problème de logiciel, les cartes Tuner TV et acquisition vidéo des 5400/5500/6400/6500 ne sont pas compatibles avec les 52x0/62x0/53x0/63x0. En effet, sur les plus récents, ce sont des ports de type PCI à la connectique particulière qui recoivent ces matériels, alors que sur les plus anciens, ce sont des déclinaisons des ports PDS. Il en va de même pour les cartes modem ou ethernet CS pour les plus anciens et CS2 pour les plus récents. Seulement pour ces dernières, elles ont été détrompées différemment, ce qui malheureusement n'a pas été le cas pour les cartes Tuner TV et Acquisition vidéo, dont le protocole à changé, mais qui ont gardé exactement le même connecteur..


Oui, mais la carte-tuner TV provenait d'un powermac 5500 et elle fonctionnait et je l'ai mise sur un performa 6400. 
Voici la carte :


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2006)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai re&#231;u r&#233;cemment une carte apple 1994 avec un tuner Philips.





			
				Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais la carte-tuner TV provenait d'un powermac 5500 et elle fonctionnait et je l'ai mise sur un performa 6400.



Impossible, une carte de 1994 ne peut venir que d'un 5200/6200. Ce sont les seules machines qui ont eu de telles cartes, m&#234;me mon 5300 en avaient une de 1995, quant au 5500, il n'est sorti qu'en 97, donc pas avec des cartes de 94. Par ailleurs, pour avoir tent&#233;, &#224; l'&#233;poque, de monter la carte de mon 5300 sur mon premier 5500, je peux te confirmer que ce sont bien les sympt&#244;mes que tu d&#233;cris qui se produisent.


----------



## Langellier (26 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Impossible, une carte de 1994 ne peut venir que d'un 5200/6200. Ce sont les seules machines qui ont eu de telles cartes, même mon 5300 en avaient une de 1995, quant au 5500, il n'est sorti qu'en 97, donc pas avec des cartes de 94. Par ailleurs, pour avoir tenté, à l'époque, de monter la carte de mon 5300 sur mon premier 5500, je peux te confirmer que ce sont bien les symptômes que tu décris qui se produisent.


Maintenant j'ai bien compris.
Dans la liste des ordinateurs de mon musée, en vois-tu un qui accepterais la carte de 1994 ? sachant que le 6200 est dèja équipé.
J'ai essayé sur un performa "630" qui date de 1994 ou 95 avec syst 7.6 et un port "PDS" (si j'ai bien compris), i veut pas non plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2006)

Non, mais en plus, la carte tuner, si je me souviens bien, ne pouvait pas fonctionner sans la carte d'acquisition vid&#233;o, sinon, &#231;a marcherait sur le 630.


----------



## Langellier (26 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais en plus, la carte tuner, si je me souviens bien, ne pouvait pas fonctionner sans la carte d'acquisition vidéo, sinon, ça marcherait sur le 630.


Effectivement, sur le 6200 j'ai une carte d'acquisition vidéo, pas sur le 630.
Merci pour tous ces renseignements.


----------



## Philou309 (9 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Je possède le même équipement, à savoir un 6300 avec carte Tuner Philips de 1994 et acquisition video. La TV marche dans Lecteur Video Apple, mais pas moyen de voir la playstation branchée sur les trois RCA, ni d'enregistrer la TV, pour faire magnétoscope numérique.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2006)

Tu proc&#232;de  comment, point de vue logiciel (pour la TV, et pour la play)?

Pour faire magn&#233;toscope num&#233;rique, tu as int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; avoir un gros disque, parce que je me souviens que sur le 4 Go de mon 5300, je ne pouvait pas enregistrer longtemps.


----------



## Philou309 (9 Septembre 2006)

J'utilise le lecteur video Apple, et j'ai trouvé mon bonheur. Reste 2 problèmes:
- le stockage comme tu l'a souligné, je pense à long terme passer par le reseau pour enregistrer sur le disque 200 Go de mon eMac, mais comment?

- la qualité DÉPLORABLE de la video de la playstation branchée en tri-RCA...

Il est quand même dingue qu'un ordginateur ne puisse pas faire aussi bien qu'un pauvre boitier externe...

Dernière chose, le système 7.5 est-ill plus apide que le 8.6?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2006)

Philou309 a dit:


> J'utilise le lecteur video Apple, et j'ai trouv&#233; mon bonheur. Reste 2 probl&#232;mes:
> - le stockage comme tu l'a soulign&#233;, je pense &#224; long terme passer par le reseau pour enregistrer sur le disque 200 Go de mon eMac, mais comment?



Il te faut trouver une carte r&#233;seau pour le 6300. Le port PDS &#233;tant pris normalement par la carte de d&#233;codage MPEG, il ne te reste plus qu'&#224; trouver (dur dur) une carte r&#233;seau ComSlot 1 (qui se met &#224; la place de la carte modem interne). L&#224;, &#231;a ne va pas &#234;tre facile, d&#233;j&#224;, les ComSlot 2 (qui sont incompatibles), c'est pas &#233;vident ... 



Philou309 a dit:


> - la qualit&#233; D&#201;PLORABLE de la video de la playstation branch&#233;e en tri-RCA...
> 
> Il est quand m&#234;me dingue qu'un ordginateur ne puisse pas faire aussi bien qu'un pauvre boitier externe...



Ne r&#234;ve pas, ton proc n'est pas beaucoup plus puissant que celui d'une play 1, et il a un SE bien plus lourd &#224; faire bouger, et l'image TV des 5300/6300 est en 320x200, donc, plein &#233;cran, d&#233;j&#224; que les pixels de la play 1 sont gros, l&#224;, c'est multipli&#233; par 4.



Philou309 a dit:


> Derni&#232;re chose, le syst&#232;me 7.5 est-ill plus rapide que le 8.6?



Oh l&#224;, non, le 8.6 est quasiment enti&#232;rement en code PPC, le 7.5, lui, c'est 100% de code 680x0 ex&#233;cut&#233; en &#233;mulation sur ton Mac. deux fois plus lent. Pour ta machine, le 8.6 est, &#224; mon avis, le compromis id&#233;al, le 9 &#233;tant trop gourmand en m&#233;moire pour tes 64 Mo de Ram maxi, et le 8.1 comportant encore pas mal de code 680x0.

D'une fa&#231;on g&#233;n&#233;rale, ne perd pas de vue que c'est une machine de plus de dix ans d'&#226;ge (94/95 si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent), &#224; cette &#233;poque, les &#233;quipements vid&#233;os dont il dispose &#233;taient ce qui se faisait de mieux, et n'avaient pas d'&#233;quivalents sur PC (&#231;a existait, mais les cartes d'extension co&#251;taient &#224; elles seules plus cher que le prix de ton 6300 complet), mais depuis, le temps &#224; pass&#233; ...


----------



## Philou309 (10 Septembre 2006)

Pour le reseau je connais toute une salle de 5260 en reseau qui vont bientot être remplacés, je pense pouvoir récupérer les cartes ethernet, ca irait? 

Quant à la netteté, en fait c'est bizarre en N&B c'est net (praticable, faut pas pousser non plus) et en coulaurs y'a pleins de trait violets horizontales avec des couleurs de mauvaise qualité...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2006)

Essaie de brancher un magn&#233;toscope ou un cam&#233;scope analogique dessus pour voir si &#231;a ne vient pas d'une carte d'acquisition vid&#233;o d&#233;fectueuse.

Pour la carte de 5260, &#231;a d&#233;pend, si c'est une PDS, &#231;a ne va pas le faire, ton emplacement n'est pas libre, et je pense que la carte de d&#233;codage MPEG est indispensable au fonctionnement ds deux autres cartes (acquisition et tuner TV). Si il y a une carte ComSlot (attention, les ComSlot 2 des 6400, 6500, 5400 et 5500 ne sont pas compatibles), c'est OK.


----------

